# Buying a Suit



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

So, I've never purchased or shopped for a suit. I need one for an upcoming event, and I haven't a clue as to what I'm looking for. Are there different styles? What do you like or dislike about different ones? How much should I expect to pay for a nice suit? Are really nice looking suits expensive, or have you found cost isn't always indicative of quality/visual appeal? 

In a nutshell, what do you wish you had known about suits when you bought your first one? What do you recommend I do for stellar first time results?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Get good quality. They won't go out of style. 

I prefer navy or dark grey pin stripped. With a European cut, Double vent.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Go to Mens Wearhouse or Joseph A Banks store. In most shopping Malls. They will tell you the latest styles and make recommendation based on your body type. And IMO not rape you on price. You should be able to get nice suit for under $200.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Beware, some places try to talk you into buying more than one suit by 'making you a deal'. You may want to shop more than one place and take someone with you who has some knowledge of what looks good. Of course, you may need shirt, tie, shoes, proper socks?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Just get something middle of the road. I agree good quality is the best way to go but the problem is that if you buy today and put on 20-30 lbs over the next 10 years you are going to have to buy a new suit anyway. Likewise, if you are already large and 5 years from now decide to get healthy and lose 30-40 pounds, you are either going to spend money on tailering or a new suit.

I personally was not satisfied with my purchase from Men's Warehouse.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

2&out said:


> Go to Mens Wearhouse or Joseph A Banks store. In most shopping Malls. They will tell you the latest styles and make recommendation based on your body type. And IMO not rape you on price. You should be able to get nice suit for under $200.


Wow, for real? Under $200? I would have guessed much more.


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

2&out said:


> Go to Mens Wearhouse or Joseph A Banks store. In most shopping Malls. They will tell you the latest styles and make recommendation based on your body type. And IMO not rape you on price. You should be able to get nice suit for under $200.


You MIGHT get one for under $200 at MW or Joseph A on clearance, but they make some of that money back on alterations. And if you need a quick turnaround alterations will cost even more.

So you're probably looking at closer to $300 if you luck up and find a deal. This time of year you just might because the chain stores are still trying to clear holiday sale inventory.



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I went to Joseph A Banks store (I think owned/is same company as Mens house) just before Cmas. I bought 2 nice "medium" quality suits on their recommendation, 3 quality dress shirts (nice dress shirt is important), and 1 tie for under $ 350. They sized me and altered them to fit me. I have been complimented in/on both. Prices may vary depending on area - I am in Ohio.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok, in my looking online, I've noticed that some suits don't look that great for some reason. I tried to analyze the difference between those I thought looked sharp, and those that looked less than stellar, and came up with a tentative hypothesis. Suits that appear to rest directly on, and hug the frame (have any excess material removed from the shoulder, armpit, and chest), seem to look the best. Is such a snug fit realistic with an off-the-rack, but tailored, suit? Or is that kind of fit only possible with bespoke?

For example, in my opinion, this is an ill-fitted suit: Celebrity Example 1 There's a lot of extra air in the shoulder, under the arm, and across the chest.

While this is a well-fitted suit: Celebrity Example 2 It seems to sinch in under the arm and around the chest.

Do you guys agree, or is it just my personal preferences at work?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What sort of event is this for?

Unfortunately the difference between a cheap suit and an expensive suit is somehow easy to see. I don't know why - but does it matter here? 

I don't own a suit that fits me at the moment. (but it was a cheap suit when I got it).


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

uhtred said:


> What sort of event is this for?
> 
> Unfortunately the difference between a cheap suit and an expensive suit is somehow easy to see. I don't know why - but does it matter here?
> 
> I don't own a suit that fits me at the moment. (but it was a cheap suit when I got it).


It's for a ball. Does that mean I need a tux?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Is it possible to rent one?

Sorry, I probably shouldn't even comment, I'm extremely fortunate to have the sort of job that doesn't require suits. On one project upper management insisted that everyone wear suits if they gave presentations - and people simply ignored it. So I'm not a useful source of information here





BioFury said:


> It's for a ball.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

BioFury said:


> It's for a ball. Does that mean I need a tux?


What is the venue and the type of event? If it is black tie then yes you need a tux but if it’s just fancy, then a suit is fine but yeah, I would guess that a cheap suit might look cheap next to a bunch of guys in expensive suits.

If $200 is a cheap suit and you can spend more then definitely do.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> What is the venue and the type of event? If it is black tie then yes you need a tux but if it’s just fancy, then a suit is fine but yeah, I would guess that a cheap suit might look cheap next to a bunch of guys in expensive suits.
> 
> If $200 is a cheap suit and you can spend more then definitely do.


I don't think it is black tie. I _can _spend more, but expending hundreds for an outfit I'll likely only wear two to three times in my life... makes me question the sanity of even attending.

This is the color scheme I'm leaning towards. Do you think it's too... Eh, goth? Not classic enough?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

BioFury said:


> It's for a ball. Does that mean I need a tux?


What does the invitation say?.
If you are only buying a suit for a special occasion then there’s no need to go crazy,three or four hundred dollars should be enough.
For anyone who wears suits every day,consider buying two pairs of trousers every time you buy a suit.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

BioFury said:


> I don't think it is black tie. I _can _spend more, but expending hundreds for an outfit I'll likely only wear two to three times in my life... makes me question the sanity of even attending.
> 
> This is the color scheme I'm leaning towards. Do you think it's too... Eh, goth? Not classic enough?


Too shiny and unless you are in good physical shape it’s not going to look right.
Buy a dark suit,not necessarily black,navy maybe.You can then wear it on numerous occasions.
If you buy the suit in the picture it will be obvious that you only have one if you wear it to other functions.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Too shiny and unless you are in good physical shape it’s not going to look right.
> Buy a dark suit,not necessarily black,navy maybe.You can then wear it on numerous occasions.
> If you buy the suit in the picture it will be obvious that you only have one if you wear it to other functions.


I'm no David sculpture, but I'm in decent shape. 6' 1", 200 lbs.

Well, I don't expect that I'll ever wear it again. I've never attended a formal event in my life, and don't expect to be starting that habit. So people mocking me for only having a single suit shouldn't be an issue, lol.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

BioFury said:


> I'm no David sculpture, but I'm in decent shape. 6' 1", 200 lbs.
> 
> Well, I don't expect that I'll ever wear it again. I've never attended a formal event in my life, and don't expect to be starting that habit. So people mocking me for only having a single suit shouldn't be an issue, lol.


If you find yourself a girlfriend then you’re going to need a suit for certain occasions and buying one that kinda stands out is the wrong way to go.
Do you mind me asking what age you are?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

BioFury said:


> It's for a ball. Does that mean I need a tux?




For a ball, you probably should just rent a tuxedo, if you don’t own one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> If you find yourself a girlfriend then you’re going to need a suit for certain occasions and buying one that kinda stands out is the wrong way to go.
> Do you mind me asking what age you are?


Why does the grey suit stand out? Could the shirt worn with it not be switched, to completely alter the look into something like this?

I'm mid-twenties.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

BioFury said:


> Why does the grey suit stand out? Could the shirt worn with it not be switched, to completely alter the look into something like this?
> 
> I'm mid-twenties.


It stands out because it’s shiny. Now, that may simply be the lighting in the photo, but we can’t really tell. A shiny suit is a statement piece rather than a classic piece

Read the invitation to your event. It should say something like “white tie”, “black tie” or “black tie optional”. If it does not, then you need to contact the host(ess) and ask. Those are all very different dress requirements. If it’s a black tie optional, then a dark, usually pretty conservative, suit should be fine. Otherwise you’re going to need a tuxedo of some sort.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Rowan said:


> It stands out because it’s shiny. Now, that may simply be the lighting in the photo, but we can’t really tell. A shiny suit is a statement piece rather than a classic piece
> 
> Read the invitation to your event. It should say something like “white tie”, “black tie” or “black tie optional”. If it does not, then you need to contact the host(ess) and ask. Those are all very different dress requirements. If it’s a black tie optional, then a dark, usually pretty conservative, suit should be fine. Otherwise you’re going to need a tuxedo of some sort.


I think it's the lighting, but I don't plan to get that exact suit. Just a grey one, with a black shirt. But perhaps I should switch the colors, and do a black suit with a grey shirt?

Most of the men will likely just be wearing a button down shirt, perhaps a few who already to own one will wear a suit, but it isn't high-society. Someone in a nice suit, that actually fits well, will likely be the nicest dressed man in the room.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

You can get a custom suit for under $500 now, depending where you live. 

I got a nice one here 

https://www.indochino.com/

It was a pretty easy experience finding parking in my city was the worst part.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

BioFury said:


> Ok, in my looking online, I've noticed that some suits don't look that great for some reason. I tried to analyze the difference between those I thought looked sharp, and those that looked less than stellar, and came up with a tentative hypothesis. Suits that appear to rest directly on, and hug the frame (have any excess material removed from the shoulder, armpit, and chest), seem to look the best. Is such a snug fit realistic with an off-the-rack, but tailored, suit? Or is that kind of fit only possible with bespoke?
> 
> For example, in my opinion, this is an ill-fitted suit: Celebrity Example 1 There's a lot of extra air in the shoulder, under the arm, and across the chest.
> 
> ...


I'd agree that you should avoid "shiny". 

To me, the first one above looks better. The second one looks too tight. You can see the material pulling into a big "X" of creases where the button is done up. Though the shoulders look ok. 

Also you need to decide first whether you want a vest under it or not. That alters the fit.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

BioFury said:


> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> > It stands out because it’s shiny. Now, that may simply be the lighting in the photo, but we can’t really tell. A shiny suit is a statement piece rather than a classic piece
> ...


I would get a grey suit because they are more versatile and you won’t be mistaken for a limo driver or funeral director. Besides the “shiny”, which we all seem to agree is a big no, I think what is throwing me off on the images you posted is the vest. Very prom-like so it makes the whole suit look bad. Grey suit with black shirt would work fine (no vest).


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

It's probably a long shot but Goodwill or used clothing stores always have lots of suits. Style and fit makes it a long shot, but you never know. Since you say it may be a one time thing I would just go the rental route.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

All I have to say is I am glad I do not have to wear suites any more. I used to wear a suit and tie everyday for work. I owned probably five suits as well as several jackets and trousers which could be worn in different combinations. If you are only getting one for a single event, and you do not care much you can get a decent suit for around $250. Gray is a good choice, but as others have said do not do shiny. Shiny suits scream tacky IMO. Also I am willing to bet that once you get to the ball, you will see plenty of guys with just a dress shirt sans tie.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> I'd agree that you should avoid "shiny".
> 
> To me, the first one above looks better. The second one looks too tight. You can see the material pulling into a big "X" of creases where the button is done up. Though the shoulders look ok.
> 
> Also you need to decide first whether you want a vest under it or not. That alters the fit.


No shiny, got it.



sokillme said:


> You can get a custom suit for under $500 now, depending where you live.
> 
> I got a nice one here
> 
> ...


I went to their website, and there's 11 different suits that look good, just in the color grey. How do I decide from there? Should the pattern be mini check? Solid? Windowpane? Houndstooth? Twill? .. Should it be 100% wool, or go with one that has a tad bit of polyester?



Bluesclues said:


> I would get a grey suit because they are more versatile and you won’t be mistaken for a limo driver or funeral director. Besides the “shiny”, which we all seem to agree is a big no, I think what is throwing me off on the images you posted is the vest. Very prom-like so it makes the whole suit look bad. Grey suit with black shirt would work fine (no vest).


What's wrong with a vest? I thought the vest looked nice... Do you have bad memories of prom, or the ill-fitted vests worn there?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

BioFury said:


> I'm no David sculpture, but I'm in decent shape. 6' 1", 200 lbs.
> 
> Well, I don't expect that I'll ever wear it again. I've never attended a formal event in my life, and don't expect to be starting that habit. So people mocking me for only having a single suit shouldn't be an issue, lol.


Throughout your life, you’re going to be expected to attend events you don’t really want to attend but you do. Namely weddings and funerals but also job interviews, things your future wife may want to attend, your boss’s engagement party at a fancy hotel, these are just examples. It may only happen once every 2 or 3 years, but it will happen several times and it’s ongoing. So only having one suit is fine, but it does need to be a sort of “works for anything”. That means it should not be on the cheaper side, or on the too flashy side.

My suggestion is to get a non-cheap black suit, and then change it out with different colored shirts. Never wear it with a white shirt unless decorum dictates. Wear a red shirt, a deep royal blue shirt, a dark purple one, or even something more casual like a fun print if it looks good with the suit and you are not wearing a tie. Anything that looks good against your skin tone and is fitted well. When you go shopping you’ll see there is an amazing array of colors in shirts available. Try a few on, pick the one that makes you the hottest you can be, and buy a new colored one the next time you have to wear the suit. 

Also you need a good pair of not-cheap shoes. They are not going to be comfortable, so also consider asking them about good insoles.

A guide: https://www.thetrendspotter.net/what-shirts-wear-with-black-suit/


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

I think a good quality classic style suit should be in everyone's wardrobe. However the best quality suit will look cheap and bad if it is not properly tailored to fit well. Plan on leaving room in the budget to have a very good tailor perfect the fit. I think going three piece (matching vest) is cool because it gives it a different look and you can wear the vest or not.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

So you're a bigger guy and therein lies a problem if you're looking for something off the rack at a discount men's store. If you're physically fit, the shoulders that fit you will leave you with a huge tent middle. If you get something that fits thru the tummy, then the narrow shoulders will make you look like Mr. Bean. Make sure the sleeves fit, or you'll look like you're wearing your confirmation suit. 

Check out the models and suits here: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/Men/Clothing/Suits & Sport Coats

If there's a Nordstrom near you, you in and be helped by sales clerks who are not on commission. 

Every man looks better in a well-fitting function appropriate suit. I'd also suggest Navy Blue, as the jacket can double as a blazer with jeans, khakis or dress gray pants. If you get blue or gray or black shades, for God sakes, wear black shoes....not brown.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

23cm said:


> So you're a bigger guy and therein lies a problem if you're looking for something off the rack at a discount men's store. If you're physically fit, the shoulders that fit you will leave you with a huge tent middle. If you get something that fits thru the tummy, then the narrow shoulders will make you look like Mr. Bean. Make sure the sleeves fit, or you'll look like you're wearing your confirmation suit.
> 
> Check out the models and suits here: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/Men/Clothing/Suits & Sport Coats
> 
> ...


Nordstrom sales people are on commission, where I’m at anyway.

https://www.seattlepi.com/business/...man-s-million-dollar-secret-is-in-1140669.php

Unless you meant The Rack.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> My suggestion is to get a non-cheap black suit


No! Not black! Unless you want to look like a waiter. Navy or charcoal.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> No! Not black! Unless you want to look like a waiter. Navy or charcoal.


Even with a hot shirt? Did you look at the guide to black suits link on my post? It has some awesome looks.

But I did say never to wear it with a white shirt for the reason you are saying.

He should defer to what you and other men say, of course, though because my eye may not be the same as other women.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shopping for a suit online is not a good idea. It will give you an idea of what they look like, but you have no idea of how the suit will look on you.

Go to JC Penny's. They have a good suit section. The suits are good quality and a good price. 

Try on the different styles to find out which one looks best on you.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

23cm said:


> So you're a bigger guy and therein lies a problem if you're looking for something off the rack at a discount men's store. If you're physically fit, the shoulders that fit you will leave you with a huge tent middle. If you get something that fits thru the tummy, then the narrow shoulders will make you look like Mr. Bean. Make sure the sleeves fit, or you'll look like you're wearing your confirmation suit.
> 
> Check out the models and suits here: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/Men/Clothing/Suits & Sport Coats
> 
> ...


Haha, I'm definitely going with black shoes. Black or grey are typically my go-to colors.



Laurentium said:


> No! Not black! Unless you want to look like a waiter. Navy or charcoal.





Faithful Wife said:


> Even with a hot shirt? Did you look at the guide to black suits link on my post? It has some awesome looks.
> 
> But I did say never to wear it with a white shirt for the reason you are saying.
> 
> He should defer to what you and other men say, of course, though because my eye may not be the same as other women.


I'm leaning towards charcoal, but will probably try on blacks ones too and see how they look. I was originally going to go with a black on black suit, but decided that would make me look like the Grim Reaper.

I rarely wear colors. Perhaps I should, I've been told blue brings out my eyes. But I've always preferred all dark colors when it comes to clothing. Hence the black on grey, or grey on black.



EleGirl said:


> Shopping for a suit online is not a good idea. It will give you an idea of what they look like, but you have no idea of how the suit will look on you.
> 
> Go to JC Penny's. They have a good suit section. The suits are good quality and a good price.
> 
> Try on the different styles to find out which one looks best on you.


Duly noted. Though I've never had a great eye for what looks stellar on me and what doesn't. Nor do I have any friends that I'd be able to take with me for a second opinion.

I may have to ask for volunteers, and PM some pics to get feedback.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

If your event is not black tie, go with a _dark_ navy or gray 3 piece. It's a wise investment. Those colors are more versatile, and easier to coordinate, while also being traditional...which is the type of person you strike me as. Black can be challenging. I think happyhusband mentioned earlier, the vest is nice to have as an option. Go with a fabric that looks and _feels_ expensive. Nothing shiny (ever!). No patterns. The fit is key, have it altered where necessary. A slim-cut (no, NOT super trendy tight) athletic fit is a great choice for a mid-twenties man. The establishment you chose should know all of this, hopefully. :nerd: Online ideas are great, but don't purchase online! 

You have been told that blue brings out your eyes, purchase a couple nice dress shirts in different shades of blue. The color and shade _does_ make a difference in flattering _your_ particular coloring. With shirts, very subtle patterns are easier to coordinate with neckties, solid if you want to play it safe. Purchase a white shirt too. Those are the basics. In the future, (and there will be future events, as posters have mentioned) you are able to easily change the look to "suit" the occasion from serious/formal to playful/casual using shirts and accessories, such as tie tacks, cuff links, pocket squares etc. Black is easiest in the belt/shoe dept, although cordovan would also look nice, again depending on the occasion. Sleek shoes, quality leather. Nothing too clunky or industrial. 

I have a twenty-something son and forty-something husband, I've been doing this wardrobe thing for a looooong time and enjoy it. We're snowed in tonight and I'm happy to volunteer my help in this department. I hope you meet someone in March. Perhaps that will be the woman you were chatting with, perhaps not. Have fun! Attend with confidence, and style, and a care-free attitude.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't Panic said:


> If your event is not black tie, go with a _dark_ navy or gray 3 piece. It's a wise investment. Those colors are more versatile, and easier to coordinate, while also being traditional...which is the type of person you strike me as. Black can be challenging. I think happyhusband mentioned earlier, the vest is nice to have as an option. Go with a fabric that looks and _feels_ expensive. Nothing shiny (ever!). No patterns. The fit is key, have it altered where necessary. A slim-cut (no, NOT super trendy tight) athletic fit is a great choice for a mid-twenties man. The establishment you chose should know all of this, hopefully. :nerd: Online ideas are great, but don't purchase online!
> 
> You have been told that blue brings out your eyes, purchase a couple nice dress shirts in different shades of blue. The color and shade _does_ make a difference in flattering _your_ particular coloring. With shirts, very subtle patterns are easier to coordinate with neckties, solid if you want to play it safe. Purchase a white shirt too. Those are the basics. In the future, (and there will be future events, as posters have mentioned) you are able to easily change the look to "suit" the occasion from serious/formal to playful/casual using shirts and accessories, such as tie tacks, cuff links, pocket squares etc. Black is easiest in the belt/shoe dept, although cordovan would also look nice, again depending on the occasion. Sleek shoes, quality leather. Nothing too clunky or industrial.
> 
> I have a twenty-something son and forty-something husband, I've been doing this wardrobe thing for a looooong time and enjoy it. We're snowed in tonight and I'm happy to volunteer my help in this department. I hope you meet someone in March. Perhaps that will be the woman you were chatting with, perhaps not. Have fun! Attend with confidence, and style, and a care-free attitude.


Thank you for the details  I've seen shiny suits, but the one I posted didn't look shiny to me. Which leaves me doubting whether my "shine" threshold is too high, or whether posters were just confusing the lighting with it being shiny. I also have no experience with what looks expensive. What _feels _expensive would be... softer?

As far as the pattern is concerned, the ones I'm browsing through online all seem to have a pattern. For example:

https://www.indochino.com/product/highbridge-charcoal-suit The material has a cross-stitch type of pattern. But does that not count? Is that considered plain?

I'm also split on whether to go with a darker grey, like the one above, or lighter grey, like so:

https://www.indochino.com/product/hemsworth-gray-suit

Fun and carefree isn't really what I'm like. I'm the guy standing in the corner you mistake for event security :wink2:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Go with this one,you will blend in perfectly.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

BioFury said:


> I went to their website, and there's 11 different suits that look good, just in the color grey. How do I decide from there? Should the pattern be mini check? Solid? Windowpane? Houndstooth? Twill? .. Should it be 100% wool, or go with one that has a tad bit of polyester?


Go to one of their stores. They will assign you a rep who will give you a personal consultation and help you with all of that. It's like a half an hour appointment, they start with the color, then the fabric, to the fit, style all of that. You can just pick a fabric in the color you want that is on sale, plus you get to see it in person and feel it. It couldn't be easier and you won't have to worry because all the questions you have, they will have answers, tell them you just want to look good and what it's for. Besides that if you are a big guy this will be custom tailored to your size so you can't go wrong. They know how to tailor it to make you look your best.

Then you wait about a month and it comes in and they make alterations and you are set. 

I found it a great experience and the suit I got is very nice. I am going to get another one soon.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

BioFury said:


> Thank you for the details  I've seen shiny suits, but the one I posted didn't look shiny to me. Which leaves me doubting whether my "shine" threshold is too high, or whether posters were just confusing the lighting with it being shiny. I also have no experience with what looks expensive. What _feels _expensive would be... softer?
> 
> As far as the pattern is concerned, the ones I'm browsing through online all seem to have a pattern. For example:
> 
> ...



The crosshatch pattern in those images is subtle...a slightly variegated, heathered look. You are right, that does not count as a pattern. Crosshatch is nice because it gives the appearance of texture, and masks slight imperfections such as lint. Wool/cashmere/merino blends look and feel expensive, no shine factor. I prefer the darker gray. It looks nice on the strong and silent, happy and confident, guys. Women are certainly drawn to that  

And since we're in the Clubhouse....Thank you to all who generously provide that safety and security, you are appreciated


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Go with this one,you will blend in perfectly.


I would AB-SOLUTELY have to talk to that guy.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Best advice I can give you if you haven't needed a suit before your mid-20s is to buy one that you can wear to weddings and funeral as well as possibly court:surprise:. Go with a classic style instead of the 2 size too small skinny pants **** that is now the trend. Spending more on a nicer suit will sting less if it's "multi-purpose".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BioFury said:


> Duly noted. Though I've never had a great eye for what looks stellar on me and what doesn't. Nor do I have any friends that I'd be able to take with me for a second opinion.
> 
> I may have to ask for volunteers, and PM some pics to get feedback.


See if you can find a female store click to help you out. 

One of the main reasons for tying on suits instead of buying one off the internet is that you won't even know if the suit really fits you until you put it on. Even something that seems as standard as a suit does not have a standard cut. Two styles of the same size might fit you so much differently that it might be very clear that one of them does not actually fit you.

Some of the more high end stores have sales clerks who will help you pick a suit, shirt, tie, etc. You could just try on suits there and not buy something just so that you get feedback.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

sokillme said:


> Go to one of their stores. They will assign you a rep who will give you a personal consultation and help you with all of that. It's like a half an hour appointment, they start with the color, then the fabric, to the fit, style all of that. You can just pick a fabric in the color you want that is on sale, plus you get to see it in person and feel it. It couldn't be easier and you won't have to worry because all the questions you have, they will have answers, tell them you just want to look good and what it's for. Besides that if you are a big guy this will be custom tailored to your size so you can't go wrong. They know how to tailor it to make you look your best.
> 
> Then you wait about a month and it comes in and they make alterations and you are set.
> 
> I found it a great experience and the suit I got is very nice. I am going to get another one soon.


Alright, sounds like a plan. Thanks for the advice 



Don't Panic said:


> The crosshatch pattern in those images is subtle...a slightly variegated, heathered look. You are right, that does not count as a pattern. Crosshatch is nice because it gives the appearance of texture, and masks slight imperfections such as lint. Wool/cashmere/merino blends look and feel expensive, no shine factor. I prefer the darker gray. It looks nice on the strong and silent, happy and confident, guys. Women are certainly drawn to that
> 
> And since we're in the Clubhouse....Thank you to all who generously provide that safety and security, you are appreciated


Yeah, I think I have to agree on the darker shade. Of course, I'll have to see how it looks with a black shirt.

If it's alright, I may send you a PM with some final choices, once I go and try them on and whittle them down. If you'd be willing to give your opinion.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Best advice I can give you if you haven't needed a suit before your mid-20s is to buy one that you can wear to weddings and funeral as well as possibly court:surprise:. Go with a classic style instead of the 2 size too small skinny pants **** that is now the trend. Spending more on a nicer suit will sting less if it's "multi-purpose".


My aim at this point is to get something similar in color/style to this: https://www.indochino.com/product/highbridge-charcoal-suit Is that sufficiently versatile in your opinion?


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I recently took my 18-year old grandson shopping for his first suit at The Men's Warehouse. My daughter initially thought it was a formal affair but didn't know for certain. To be practical, I paired tuxedo shirt, cummerbund, bow tie, pocket hankey, cuff links, and button covers with a really nice black suit. It looked just like a tuxedo and he looked so good, I had to take pictures because he'd never been dressed so nicely since my father's funeral when he was 6 years old lol. I'm usually a stickler for dressing as required, but I thought instead of renting a tuxedo, he would have a suit for when he needed one and could later get a shirt and tie to go with it when that time comes.

That's a good idea for you too because you don't seem too concerned about what type of affair it is or how you should be dressed. You should find out though because you should want to dress appropriately. Even if you do a hack like I did, it would be better than wearing a suit when it should be a tuxedo. And if you're going with a lady (she invited you), she will want her date to be appropriate. If you're taking a lady (you invited her), she has no idea how to dress for the affair because you don't know. So, you're hopefully going alone or will find out if only for her sake.

So, I kept pushing my daughter to find out for sure. The cost was over $450 (tuxedo shirt was included w/ the suit) and we still needed tailoring, shoes, and socks. I didn't want to spend all that money for nothing. She found out the next day, and the lady told her "like he's going to church" which to us meant it was semi-formal, meaning he needed a suit and not a tuxedo. We went back to the store, and he picked a gray suit with matching accoutrements but as it turned out, all the men we were wearing black suits. They weren't outfitted like tuxedos, but wore white shirts and black neckties. I could have shot the dumb female my daughter had spoken with. It was his first dress up occasion and he was to be awarded a scholarship. He looked great and felt great, only to be heartbroken and feeling out of place.

Whatever you decide, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

BioFury said:


> So, I've never purchased or shopped for a suit. I need one for an upcoming event, and I haven't a clue as to what I'm looking for. Are there different styles? What do you like or dislike about different ones? How much should I expect to pay for a nice suit? Are really nice looking suits expensive, or have you found cost isn't always indicative of quality/visual appeal?
> 
> In a nutshell, what do you wish you had known about suits when you bought your first one? What do you recommend I do for stellar first time results?


Many of the advice is open minded and helpful. I am here to be more fascist.

Personally, I find Mens Warehouse and Jos A Banks to be poor. If you can, Macy's typically have better suits in my opinion.

For a first suit, you would start with two button. One button is if you are being daring or have a extremely large gut, three button is if you are very slim or a professional soccer player.

There should be one slit at the back for a first suit. Two is for when you are wearing a suit casually, none is for people who should not be trusted choosing suits.

You will be wearing this all day. Make sure it is wool.

The suit should fit you, not vice versa. So allow yourself to relax in it and see how it fits and looks at that point.


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

BioFury said:


> Alright, sounds like a plan. Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, anytime. :smile2:
Verify if the event is semi-formal, or formal (aka black tie optional) and indeed NOT a black or white tie event requiring a tux. The clues I'm using- your use of the term "Ball" _and_ when you stated if you were dressed in a nice suit you would most likely be the best dressed man there. If that assessment is correct your decision is simplified. A tux would be awkward overkill, obviously. But you did say ball, and balls are often a grade above...lol no thread-jacking

When faced with the unknown wedding, award dinner, anniversary party, or ball...err on being_ just slightly _ overdressed vs undressed.

Based on your recent thread I'm assuming one commonality of the gathering is your religion? A Messianic Ball? If you are comfortable giving details in a PM that may be helpful as well. The formality of these events are often dependent upon the geographical area (rural? urban?) and attendees in general. As Freud might say, sometimes a "ball" isn't _really_ a "ball" 0


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

To me when buying a suit fit is what matters most. I don't know what size you are but off the rack isn't really an option for me. Most stores simply don't think its worth the return on investment to stock suits for men of my size. So all of mine are tailored. Truth be told its not that expensive. You can get a well cut tailored suit for not much more than what it costs at a department store. Take this as an opportunity to purchase a suit you can use for multiple occasions. I would go dark navy or dark grey if I were you. I wouldn't go with black at all...its kind of out to be honest, unless you are a driver or work for a funeral home. 

This thread does make me feel nostalgic for the good old days. The times when most men were fashionable, and had swag. My great grandfather would work on his land all day, then go in the house take a bath, put on a suit, then sit on his porch and have a cigar. I will put it into context that is relevant for today. Today is championship Sunday for the NFL Playoffs. When you look at the crowd you will see people very casually dressed.....but....take a look at those old NFL films. Folks weren't wearing team colors. Men were rocking fedoras, jackets, ties, long trench coats, at a freaking football game!!!!! Everybody was Tom Landry back then!!!! I think we as men have lost something, I'm not saying we should go back to the days of wearing suits to football games, but....we should at least know how to look fly when its important. 

On a side note, I find this SNL parody about Jos A Bank suits hilarious. OP, please don't buy your suit there.
https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/jos-a-bank-cleaning-product/2768588


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I guess my advice would be different. Go try a bunch on. Pick the one that makes you feel awesome.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> I guess my advice would be different. Go try a bunch on. Pick the one that makes you feel awesome.


Indochino will have samples of the jackets and fabrics that he can try on to do just that. They just won't fit as exacting and maybe not the exact fabric but a least a close color.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

BioFury said:


> My aim at this point is to get something similar in color/style to this: https://www.indochino.com/product/highbridge-charcoal-suit Is that sufficiently versatile in your opinion?


 For me, it would be a bit too casual, but I'm twice your age and a bit bigger from your description. I'll defer to those with more knowledge in this area.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

BioFury said:


> As far as the pattern is concerned, the ones I'm browsing through online all seem to have a pattern. For example:
> 
> https://www.indochino.com/product/highbridge-charcoal-suit The material has a cross-stitch type of pattern. But does that not count? Is that considered plain?
> 
> ...


Wow, are people really wearing their pant legs that short these days? I am out of date...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BioFury said:


> No shiny, got it.


Yep no shiny.



BioFury said:


> I went to their website, and there's 11 different suits that look good, just in the color grey. How do I decide from there? Should the pattern be mini check? Solid? Windowpane? Houndstooth? Twill? .. Should it be 100% wool, or go with one that has a tad bit of polyester?


If you are going to have only one suit, no patterns. Get a solid color. 

A light weight 100% wool is a good choice. It has to be dry cleaned, but they wear very well. A little bit of polyester is not bad. But do not get 100% polyester as they look cheap.



BioFury said:


> What's wrong with a vest? I thought the vest looked nice... Do you have bad memories of prom, or the ill-fitted vests worn there?


There is nothing wrong with a vest. For one thing, you don't have to wear the vest every time you wear the suit, so it's like getting 2 outfilts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Laurentium said:


> Wow, are people really wearing their pant legs that short these days? I am out of date...


IMHO, the shorter pant legs look horrible. It looks like the guy is wearing a suit he bought in junior high.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Don't Panic said:


> Of course, anytime. :smile2:
> Verify if the event is semi-formal, or formal (aka black tie optional) and indeed NOT a black or white tie event requiring a tux. The clues I'm using- your use of the term "Ball" _and_ when you stated if you were dressed in a nice suit you would most likely be the best dressed man there. If that assessment is correct your decision is simplified. A tux would be awkward overkill, obviously. But you did say ball, and balls are often a grade above...lol no thread-jacking
> 
> When faced with the unknown wedding, award dinner, anniversary party, or ball...err on being_ just slightly _ overdressed vs undressed.
> ...


Yes, it's a messianic event, which they are calling a ball. A percentage of the community is not well off financially, so my presumption is that there will be no rigid dress code. Most of the men will likely be wearing a simple button down. But I've asked after the dress code. I'm guessing loose semi-formal. ETA: They got back to me, there will indeed be a dress code. Suits for the men.



Mr The Other said:


> Many of the advice is open minded and helpful. I am here to be more fascist.
> 
> Personally, I find Mens Warehouse and Jos A Banks to be poor. If you can, Macy's typically have better suits in my opinion.
> 
> ...


At this point, my plan is to visit my local IndoChino. Though I may look for a competitor since their name doesn't inspire much confidence.



Rubix Cubed said:


> For me, it would be a bit too casual, but I'm twice your age and a bit bigger from your description. I'll defer to those with more knowledge in this area.


How would it be made more formal? Why is it casual?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> IMHO, the shorter pant legs look horrible. It looks like the guy is wearing a suit he bought in junior high.


They will ask him how long he wants the pants and give him options. Remember it's a custom tailored suit.

OP get a solid 2 button black or off black suit, no shine. Change it up with different color shirts and ties. Have them tailor it conservatively and tell them you want a fabric that you can wear all season. You should be able to wear that at everything from a formal wedding, a funeral or pair the jacket down it with a clean white button down shirt and some jeans out on a date. 

You can't go wrong with black, and it's pretty hard to mess up. Red tie, black tie, even bow tie, or open collared shirt.


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I liked both of the most recent suits you posted. I personally would go with the lighter one because I think it would look better with the black shirt/black tie you were talking about. But either would work. 

I have no bad prom or wedding memories that makes me not like the vest. I actually like the vest look for certain occasions. I just think they look too contrived unless it is a very formal event where everyone is wearing them. It is sort of like if a woman matches her dress to her shoes, purse, earrings and necklace. They look nice, but also look like she tried too hard.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Throughout your life, you’re going to be expected to attend events you don’t really want to attend but you do. Namely weddings and funerals but also job interviews, things your future wife may want to attend, your boss’s engagement party at a fancy hotel, these are just examples. It may only happen once every 2 or 3 years, but it will happen several times and it’s ongoing. So only having one suit is fine, but it does need to be a sort of “works for anything”. That means it should not be on the cheaper side, or on the too flashy side.
> 
> My suggestion is to get a non-cheap black suit, and then change it out with different colored shirts. Never wear it with a white shirt unless decorum dictates. Wear a red shirt, a deep royal blue shirt, a dark purple one, or even something more casual like a fun print if it looks good with the suit and you are not wearing a tie. Anything that looks good against your skin tone and is fitted well. When you go shopping you’ll see there is an amazing array of colors in shirts available. Try a few on, pick the one that makes you the hottest you can be, and buy a new colored one the next time you have to wear the suit.
> 
> ...


OP:

I agree you will almost certainly be needing to wear a suit for events in the future, just like Faithful Wife says. If you are in your mid-twenties, then you are about to hit that time of life where these event will begin cropping up. 

But do NOT get a black suit as your first suit. It should be a grey (medium or dark) or dark blue (e.g. Navy Blue). You can't go wrong with those. A subtle windowpane or subtle pinstripe would be good in either of those colors.

Note that the website FW quotes is Australian. In the US, black suits for the daytime have NOT been traditionally worn; they are at night, but not in the day. In the last 10-15 years, that has loosened, but still, daytime black suits have been traditionally worn either for funerals, or for occupations (waiter, limo driver, etc.). There's an urban legend that the tradition of avoiding black during the daytime in the US has something to do with Abraham Lincoln's assassination, but I'm not sure I really believe that.

I'm a guy who started in my youth with the low end Department Store type of suits, and now in my dotage have graduated to $2000+ Made-to-Measure suits specifically made for me after repeated fittings. I have had conversations with many tailors over the years, and although the younger generation seem determined to break all fashion rules, you will want the greatest flexibility for your First (and for a while, Only) suit. 

Do I personally own any black suits? Yes I do, but they are not my ONLY suit, as I own many colors and styles. I am aware of the potential fashion faux-pas, so I am selective about when I wear them, and what accessories I wear with them. Once you have a collection and are confident about your style, then you would do well to get a black one, but certainly NOT for your first and only. 


Here's a website for an alternative recommendation/viewpoint about black suits:


https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/20140826002748-261263970-don-t-wear-a-black-suit-to-work


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

BioFury said:


> Thank you for the details  I've seen shiny suits, but the one I posted didn't look shiny to me. Which leaves me doubting whether my "shine" threshold is too high, or whether posters were just confusing the lighting with it being shiny. I also have no experience with what looks expensive. What _feels _expensive would be... softer?
> 
> As far as the pattern is concerned, the ones I'm browsing through online all seem to have a pattern. For example:
> 
> ...


I see you are interested in the indochino site. I have no contact with their products, so I cannot comment... @sokillme seems happy with their suits. 


I did look at their website. It looks like their wool is super 80s and super 100s. The suits I buy tend to be super 150s or super 180s, depending on how often I will be using them. The number is kind of like a thread count for sheets---it refer to the number of times that the wool thread is twisted to make the material. The higher numbers are a softer, finer material. HOWEVER! that doesn't necessarily mean that it is a better suit. The look of the suit depends on how well the mill takes that yarn to make the material, and how well the tailors cut and sew the suit. You can have super-180 fabric that drapes horribly. It's just all other things being equal, the suit material will be softer and finer with the higher number. You should also note that the trade-off is that the suit will wear out faster. So a really high number may be best for only a special occasion suit, and the lower number may hold up better for daily repeated use.


Another issue that I can't see by the website is whether their suits are fused, half-canvassed or full-canvassed. That refers to the placement of an intermediate layer, which would typically be made of horse hair or camel hair, between the outer shell and the inner lining. This helps the suit keep its shape, and hold up after repeated dry-cleanings. A fused suit (which has no canvas, the lining is glued directly to the shell) will often lose its shape/distort after a number of cleanings. The full canvassed suit is generally regarded as superior, all other things being equal.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a webpage explaining the different wool qualities:

https://www.tailoronten.com/blogs/news/8342047-what-is-super-wool


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's a webpage explaining canvassing:

https://www.sartorialjournal.com/2016/07/25/canvassing-the-differences-explained/


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

How to approach choosing a suit (in general):


Suit Guide: The Buying Rationale - SARTORIAL JOURNAL


----------

